# Software > OpenWrt >  ξερεις απο openwrt?

## lancisti

εγκατέστησα το openwrt στο ovislink μου.

ώμος

μετά απο κάτι ρυθμίσεις στο αρχείο 

etc/network/interfaces.......


εννοείτε ότι δεν ξανά δούλεψε.

το boot_wait δεν πρέπει να το είχα ρυθμίσει παντός.
στο site υπάρχει ένας τρόπος με tftp άλλα αυτό δεν πέτυχε.

υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, να το επαναφέρω?

----------


## θανάσης

> ...στο site υπάρχει....


Ποιο site? (Link)

----------


## lancisti

εδω:

http://69.64.87.53/airlive_fileserver/u ... covery.pdf

----------


## themaxx

έβαλες ακριβώς τις ip που σου λέει ;

----------


## lancisti

ναι άλλα δεν ξεκινά να κάνει download.

οπως "ρυθμισα" το etc/network/interfaces φαίνεται οτι δεν περνει πια καποια ip.

----------


## themaxx

κανε το εξής βάλε το pc σου να κάνει ping συνέχεια την 192.168.1.1 και ξεκίνα το ovis, εάν δεις έστω και 1 reply τότε σίγουρα μπορείς να το σώσεις. (εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να έχεις κλείσει firewall)

----------


## lancisti

πιθανόν αυτο θα ειναι το boot_wait.

γιατί του εκανα pink κ στο 192.168.1.1 κ στο 192.168.155 αλλα δεν έγινε τιποτα.
τιν ip τιν ειχα αλλάξει βασικα στο 192.168.1.155.. (με επιτυχία.! του έκανα κ ενα update. τιν χαλασα πιο μετα)


θα έλεγα οτι ψάχνω κάποιο reset στην flash memory.. απο hardware.

εχω τα χαρακτηριστικά απο τα chipaκια του άλλα δε βρήκα κατι..
παίζει να βρούμε κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Cha0s

Sorry για το offtopic, αλλά έχεις καμία σχέση με το lancisti.gr ;

----------


## lancisti

::  καμια.μονο τα διαβαζω, ομως συνιθος αποφευγω να γραφω σε φορουμ.. -ειναι tabοo λεει  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> καμια.μονο τα διαβαζω, ομως συνιθος αποφευγω να γραφω σε φορουμ.. -ειναι tabοo λεει


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς αλλά οκ...

----------


## lancisti

διαβασα τον Οδηγό Επαναφορά
WRT54 G & GS
by DiE


αποφάσισα να κάνω αυτο που γράφει στο παραπάνω post.

είχα μερικές απορίες το δικό μου δεν εχει 12 pin αλλα 14 απο οτι κατάλαβα στο link sys γιατι διαδικασία χρειάζονται μόνο τα 6.

(το δικό μου λεει οτι εχει j1 κ jp1 επάνω στιν πλακέτα το jp1 μαλών ειναι για usb.)

τέλος πάντων μπήκα σε κάποια foroum k διάβασα οτι για του δικου μου τυπου συσκευές άπλα βραχυκυκλωνης δυο pin με μια αντισταση 100ωμ.
εδω http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=5329

με βάση αυτο, φεναιται στη φωτο, με κόκκινο, εχω βραχυκυκλώσει τα δυο πιν με αντίσταση 100ωμ.

στη συνεχεία το pin ακτιβος απο κατο, το r263 (στη photo) το οδήγησα στο pin 13 του καλοδιου + μια αντιστασι 100ωμ.

το επομενο r267 στο 2 pin του καλωδίου + μια αντίσταση 100ωμ
το R266 στο 3 pin του καλοδιου + 100ωμ
το R265 στο 4 pin του καλοδιου + 100ωμ
κ στο R268 έβαλα βραχυκυκλωμένα, μετάξι τους τα pin 20 & pin 25 (χωρίς αντίσταση)

βασικά:
θέλω να μου πείτε αν αυτό που έκανα είναι σωστό. (δεν εχω ιδεα απο ηλεκτρονικά κ αυτά κατάλαβα κ έπραξα, μετά απο μια μέρα ψάξιμο.)

το link στο awmn
για τα tools (μεσο windows) δε λειτουργισε!

μπορει καπιος να μου πει αν εχω φτυαξει το σωστο καλοδιο?
[attachment=0:3kmxju8i]Ovislink 5000.jpg[/attachment:3kmxju8i]
κ αν ειναι, πριν ψαξω καλιτερα για τα tools, θα ηθελα να ξερω, αν ειναι σωστο ή επικινδινο να βαλω σε εφαρμογι το σιγκεκριμενο καλοδιο..

τουλαχιστον να ξερω βρε αδερφε, αν ειναι να το αναψω στην αλλαγη του χρονου, μαζι με τις φωτοβολιδες!!!

----------

